# Google purchases iconic Gold&#226;€™s Gym in Venice



## Arnold (May 10, 2012)

*Google purchases iconic Golds Gym in Venice, Los Angeles for new SoCal campus*

According to a report by Jason Stern at MuscleWeek, the iconic Golds Gym in Venice, Los Angeles is set to close in 2014 after 45 years of operation. This would normally not be reported; however, Stern confirmed with the gyms former owner, Ed Connors, that Google has bought the building and the surrounding real estate, with grand designs on walling off the streets and creating a SoCal campus to rival its Mountain View university.

The worst-kept secret at Golds Gym in Venice is that the gym is closing its doors for good when its lease expires on June 30, 2014 Publicly, the gym management continues to emphasize (perhaps misrepresent is a better word choice) that Golds Gym isn't going anywhere, but for those in the know, it has become painfully clear that the clock is ticking down to zero. The result: Google Plus. Golds Minus.

Google has not confirmed its plans, but there were rumors last year that the company purchased the building home to the landmark Golds Gym location.

Google purchases iconic Gold’s Gym in Venice, Los Angeles for new SoCal campus | 9to5Google | Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## Patrickt (May 11, 2012)

I'm trying to understand why Mr. Connors did not buy the surrounding real estate


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for sharing this news,,,


----------

